# new waters...... need little help (jax)



## chew

hey getting the chance to have a whole weekend off and takeing the classic up to jax this weekend...... been there on bigger boats, anyone have some recomendations on say : ramps, places to fish, or cruze.... that are a little more forgiving to smaller boats? asking for the fact Im going out alone this trip...... have full gps an maps, but you guys beat any map I have ever bought!!!!!


----------



## DJ

Clapboard creek. shallow with tons of smaller creeks. The ramp is nice (on Heckscher dr.) Reds are on fire, just hit about any creek, look for structure and you shouldn't have any prob. getting fish.
I will be putting in Thurs, Fri and early Saturday morning( I am sure Sunday also). so if you need me to point out a spot or two let me know.


----------



## chew

Thanks man...... i launch gulf coast all the time..... but find the atlantic ramps are not as forgiving.... advice is always welcomed from micro memebers


----------



## Gator_Bob

I like "Saw Pit" boat ramp on Big Talbot Island. Gives good access to Nassau sound. Anchor off the channel or drift the shore of Big Talbot, beach on Bird Island or walk from the back side of Little Talbot Island and surf fish.


----------



## DJ

I agree with sawpit (sux to have to pay to launch and the walk isn't fun) but I use it also. Just need to watch the weather if its windy Nassau can get nasty for a "micro". But great fishing. Simpson always is a great choice.


----------



## chew

guys thanks again...... was a great day on the water!!! will deff being going back when the oppertunity comes my way!!!!!!


----------



## DJ

Where did you end up fishing and how did you do? We got a few reds and trout. Wind was very bad sun-mon ( can tell by the lil waves there in less then a foot of water)
Fish like this everywhere you look.


----------



## Robert_Baltean

I haven't fished in over a month. Been so busy with honey-doos and my boat build. I have been cyber fishing through everybody on this site. Thanks to all. I should be back on the water in 3 weeks. Can't wait. Keep the pics and fish reports coming. Please!


----------



## parker31887

Next time your up try fishing the navy dry docks at mayport... MONSTER flatties


----------



## chew

navy dry docks? any paticular thing setting them off? or good ole pass an cast. LOL


----------



## Robert_Baltean

On Monday I fished for Cobia most of the day then headed into Sisters Creek to finish the day. It seems the small trout are EVERYWHERE! All about 12-14" though. I couldn't find a pig mixed in the pack to save my life. No reds either. Just tons of trout and blues. Had fun though. All caught on plastics.


----------

